# Hindi: Tea



## arnakyculpa

Hi guys, 

Could be great if some can help me telling me how you said *Tea in Hindi*.  Actually I would like to have an idea od names for a new brand tea, and I am interested in Hindi names.... I was thinkig in the name: The *tea garden* , or *the tea secret garden*... but in Hindi... if any can help me.. could be great!!!! or if you have any good idea... alls are wellcome. 

thanks.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

*चाय ( **chay )* means "tea " in Hindi


----------



## avok

I guess "ch" is pronounced as English "ch" rather than the French "ch"


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Yes, it is ; if  you prefer the usual transliteration , replace "ch" by "c" and "a" is pronounced long like in "car". 
"Tea garden" can be translated:
*चाय** बागान* cāya bāgāna
 
(  ā is a long "a" and "g" is pronounced like " *G*arden)

There are various words for "secret" and my Hindi is too poor to decide what is the  best ,  maybe *गुप्त* gupta. If possible, wait for a native's answer.


----------



## huhmzah

De Troyes' suggestion: गुप्त चाय बागान sounds good.
(formally: gupta çâya bâgâna - but pronounced closer to "gupt çâi bâgân")

There's a number of different ways you could say it -- another one would be:

प्रच्छन्न चाय बागान

"praççhann çay bâgân"
(prach-ch-hanna cha-ay baa-gaana)
(secret/hidden tea garden)

If you'd like it sounding more casual - it'd be:

छिपा चाय का बाग

"çhipâ çây kâ bâg"

In case you're curious, in Urdu (Hindustani) it'd be:

چائے باغ پوشیدہ

  çaebağé poşide / poşida

(cha-ay-baa-ghay po-shee-day / dah)
(gh = a softer French "r" - not rolled/trilled)


----------



## RagnarsLodbrokar

Wow, great info humzmah, fascinating!


----------



## Illuminatus

For Tea Garden, _Chaay bagaan _is right.
I doubt what you mean by _Secret _though.
_Tea Secret Garden_ makes no sense to me.
If you mean _Secret Tea Garden, _please express the exact meaning you wish to convey, preferably a sentence, so that I can help you further.


----------



## eskandar

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread with such a simple question, but is _chaae_ considered plural? I have always thought of it as a singular feminine noun. Today I was asked by a Hindi-speaker _chaae piye_? where I would have expected _chaae pii lii_ / etc. It was repeated several times, so I'm quite sure that's what was said. Is this normal or perhaps idiosyncratic? And if it is normal, would that be the case for both Hindi and Urdu, or is there a difference here?


----------



## Dib

eskandar said:


> Sorry to resurrect such an old thread with such a simple question, but is _chaae_ considered plural? I have always thought of it as a singular feminine noun. Today I was asked by a Hindi-speaker _chaae piye_? where I would have expected _chaae pii lii_ / etc. It was repeated several times, so I'm quite sure that's what was said. Is this normal or perhaps idiosyncratic? And if it is normal, would that be the case for both Hindi and Urdu, or is there a difference here?



I suspect you have encountered someone from the eastern ranges of the Hindi-speaking world (can you confirm?), where the verbs in perfect tenses are active in the spoken language, i.e. they agree with the subject rather than the object, as standard Hindi requires. Thus: "aap/tum chaae/paanii/lassii/... piye?" (NOTE: there's no "ne") instead of "aap/tum ne chaae/lassii pii" or "aap/tum ne paanii piyaa". I believe, I have seen in this forum itself that in the past such forms had also occasionally been used in the literary Urdu, but there are more qualified people here to throw more light on that.


----------



## eskandar

Actually they're originally from the west (Rajasthan), though I've sometimes felt there to be some commonalities between non-standard Western and Eastern Hindi varieties, so maybe that was still the reason.


----------



## Dib

I am not that familiar with the colloquial Hindi of Rajasthan. So, I am not sure how correct my explanation in this context is. Let's wait for someone more familiar with the situation.

EDIT: On a second thought, can you check if they have any Eastern India connection? I know Rajasthani-origin people settled in Kolkata who speak like this.


----------



## eskandar

It would be good if someone who knows turns up. Sometimes things are a bit slower on the Hindi-specific threads. Unfortunately the speaker was someone I might not have the opportunity to chat with again to ask about any eastern connections. I just know they're Rajasthani and have lived in Hyderabad for some years now. I doubt it's a Hyderabadi influence though. (I think I've heard him say 'mere ko' but as far as I know that's common to many western and eastern dialects too).


----------



## gagun

eskandar said:


> It would be good if someone who knows turns up. Sometimes things are a bit slower on the Hindi-specific threads. Unfortunately the speaker was someone I might not have the opportunity to chat with again to ask about any eastern connections. I just know they're Rajasthani and have lived in Hyderabad for some years now. I doubt it's a Hyderabadi influence though. (I think I've heard him say 'mere ko' but as far as I know that's common to many western and eastern dialects too).



eskandar sahib
i also rarely use 'ne' and dib babu explained well about it.


----------



## eskandar

Thanks gagun SaaHib, that is helpful - so would you also ask someone _chaae piye? _for "did you drink tea" ?


----------



## Qureshpor

Is there a possibility that it is "chaa'e piye (ge) where the nasal for "piyeN" and "ge" is omitted?


----------



## eskandar

Not in the case I heard it. The context was that the speaker had told me where to get tea earlier, and was asking me if I had had some tea. He had to repeat himself a couple of times before I realized that's what he was asking (which is why I'm so sure it was exactly "_chaae piye_").


----------



## ihsaan

Is there any chance he was simply asking you to drink tea with him? (As in: "chay piyeiN"?)

Edit: just saw your reply after I had answered.

How about... chay pi-li-e (as an abbreviated form of chay pi li hai said quickly...?)


----------



## eskandar

No, as I said in my last post, I am quite sure I heard exactly _chaae piye_ because it was repeated clearly several times due to my initial misunderstanding. Now that I'm thinking more about it, I'm pretty sure I've heard his wife ask me _khaaye_? (where I'd expect _khaayaa / khaa liyaa_​) as well.


----------



## tonyspeed

See past tense section in the following pdfs covering the various regional languages of rajasthan:
http://www.censusindia.gov.in/2011-documents/lsi/ling_rajasthan.html


----------



## ihsaan

Well, you've certainly got my attention. It will be interesting to see more replies to your question.


----------



## gagun

eskandar said:


> Thanks gagun SaaHib, that is helpful - so would you also ask someone _chaae piye? _for "did you drink tea" ?


  yes it is like 'aap chaay piye (kyaa)?' and is formal usage and most of the  times 'kyaa' and 'aap' are dropped then other person replies if he did  drink chaay then he would reply as 'maiN chaay pii liyaun' if there are  group of persons then they reply as 'ham piiliye haiN'.


----------



## eskandar

Thank you. This could very well be the explanation for what I heard.


----------



## eskandar

Dib said:


> On a second thought, can you check if they have any Eastern India connection? I know Rajasthani-origin people settled in Kolkata who speak like this.


Turns out your hunch may have been right all along - I saw him again today and asked if they lived in Rajasthan before moving to Hyderabad, and he said no, their family is originally Rajasthani but they lived in Bihar previously!


----------



## DurakSuka

eskandar said:


> No, as I said in my last post, I am quite sure I heard exactly _chaae piye_ because it was repeated clearly several times due to my initial misunderstanding. Now that I'm thinking more about it, I'm pretty sure I've heard his wife ask me _khaaye_? (where I'd expect _khaayaa / khaa liyaa_​) as well.



That's almost standard Hindi. "Chaai pee?" or "Chaai pee lee?" would be used for children and/or close friends. To ask a stranger, "Chaai peeye?" would be fine. That's not really dialectal difference.


----------



## desi4life

I don't see how "Chaai peeye?" can be called almost standard.  It definitely represents a regional influence.


----------



## littlepond

eskandar said:


> Sorry to resurrect such an old thread with such a simple question, but is _chaae_ considered plural? I have always thought of it as a singular feminine noun. Today I was asked by a Hindi-speaker _chaae piye_? where I would have expected _chaae pii lii_ / etc.



Maybe, it was in the genre of "chalo, chaae piyeN kyaa?" - "shall we have some tea?" Maybe you didn't catch the nasal sound?


----------



## Qureshpor

littlepond said:


> Maybe, it was in the genre of "chalo, chaae piyeN kyaa?" - "shall we have some tea?" Maybe you didn't catch the nasal sound?


I had a similar thought (post 15) but, alas, it has been rejected!


----------



## littlepond

^ Ah, yes, just now saw posts 15 and 17 of you and another user, which suggested the same.

Now that I think of it more, "chaae piye" can be used in Rajasthan area, but in such a case "chaa" would be more normal than "chaae". The speaker maybe tried to adapt to standard/modern Hindi by using "chaae" instead of "chaa" and yet used the Rajasthani syntax "piye" for completed action of drinking.


----------



## eskandar

littlepond said:


> Now that I think of it more, "chaae piye" can be used in Rajasthan area, but in such a case "chaa" would be more normal than "chaae". The speaker maybe tried to adapt to standard/modern Hindi by using "chaae" instead of "chaa" and yet used the Rajasthani syntax "piye" for completed action of drinking.


That seems like a very likely possibility. He may have realized that had he asked "_chaa piye_?" it probably would have gone straight over my head!


----------

